# My range report (8/13/06)



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Went to the range again today, this was my 2nd time.

Gun was a Sig P229, at a distance of 10yds










I only hit the hostage once, just a flesh wound, she'll live. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

P.S. US Marshals know how to shoot! A few of them were in the stall next to my friend and I, and they were putting EVERY bullet within a half-dollar sized spot on the target. I was in awe to say the least.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Never seen that target before...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good job. You didn't kill her like I do anyway.


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah thos US Marshalls were insane! ill post up some pics of mine if I get a chance!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

that is what practice does for you, and hours of training


----------

